# Fin-Nor Sportfisher Teaser Baitrunner 80



## raubfischjagd*de (16. Dezember 2014)

*Fin-Nor Sportfisher Teaser Baitrunner 80*
​

Für viele Einsatzbereiche mit Naturködern sind Freilaufrollen einfach  ein Gedicht. Da bietet Fin- Nor ab sofort eine Sportfisher Teaser,  wahlweise in der Grösse #60 oder #80. Der Freilaufwiderstand ist hinten  am Gehäuse einstellbar. Damit werden Karpfen-, Hecht- und Welsangler die  Sportfisher Teaser rasch in ihr Herz schliessen, sicherlich aber auch  viele Meeresangelfans.

Technische Serienausstattung

 Metallkoerper

 Geschmiedete Aluminiumspule

 Frontbremse mit Magnum Carbon-Bremsscheiben

 5 Edelstahl Kugellager

 Unendliche Rücklaufsperre

 Superharte Messing-Getriebebauteile



berdimensionierter Kurbelknauf für optimalen Krafteinsatz

 Modell: Teaser 80 Schnurfassung: 300m/0,35mm

Übersetzung: 4,9:1 Einzug: 102cm Gewicht: 791g Kugellager: 5





:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------

